# does anybody know if A6 V8 sedan door blades fit a A6 V6 avant?



## jack75 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: does anybody know if A6 V8 sedan door blades fit a A6 V6 avant? (jack75)*

yes


----------

